# Rules for Avatars



## Vytautas (Dec 21, 2007)

What are the rules regarding Avatars?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

They have to be no bigger than 150x150, < 20KB and appropriate to being on a Reformed Board.

Given the rash of political avatars recently, I've been thinking about defining what is appropriate for this forum.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 21, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> They have to be no bigger than 150x150, < 20KB and appropriate to being on a Reformed Board.
> 
> Given the rash of political avatars recently, I've been thinking about defining what is appropriate for this forum.



Maybe something similar to the quote rule. Older than, what was it--20 years? (Other than actual personal pictures)


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 21, 2007)

almost 400 years on mine!

and one of mine accidentally had a picture of Christ. I didn't notice that for several days (some scientific theory on how the brain is conditioned to notice/not notice things). I corrected it.


----------

